# Is residency required for Z Visa App



## leetotheizzo (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi, new to the forum, and am in the process of getting my work permit approved. After its approved I'm sending it to my courier in Washington DC.
My courier is asking for where I'll be staying when I arrive in Hangzhou (Where I'll be living). Specifically my address. Is this a normal requirement for a Z Visa application?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

leetotheizzo said:


> Hi, new to the forum, and am in the process of getting my work permit approved. After its approved I'm sending it to my courier in Washington DC.
> My courier is asking for where I'll be staying when I arrive in Hangzhou (Where I'll be living). Specifically my address. Is this a normal requirement for a Z Visa application?


Howdy,

Seems like an odd question for a courier to ask but in or for China anything is possible. If it is a real concern I would suggest you make a voice call to the Chinese embassy closest to you. They should know..


Best Of Luck


----------

